# UFHORA Nats race report



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Last year, UFHORA Assistant National Director...Ed Delfin, contacted me about MASCAR hosting the 2012 Nats. I took the request to our club prez, Mark Smith. Somehow he sold the idea to our club. It was a tremendous amount of work, but we pulled it off. Thanks to the venue's WIFI, you've been deluged with more info from the Nats that ever before. I sent out pictures and results as they occurred to the email lists and Ed Delfin put out full results of qualifying and class finishes on the leading HO bbs'es. Brian Edwards has done his video magic as well...all of this is brought together in this race report. The T-Jet race got the most coverage, because it counted as MASCAR's 14 race of the season. What a way to end another season!

Heavy duty graphical race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats2012.html 

MASCAR Awards race, July 7th at Jerry Holley's on Stonegate Motor Speedway.
1315 Hillside Avenue, Chesapeake, VA ...bring your trunks for swimming!


----------

